
Steve Wozniak Believes Ethereum Has the Potential to Be the Next Apple - techaddict009
https://www.cryptoground.com/a/steve-wozniak-ethereum-next-apple
======
cimmanom
There's a reason why Woz was the tech guy and not the business guy.

